# Inflammation beneficial in healing damaged muscle tissue



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Inflammation beneficial in healing damaged muscle tissue by Neharika Sabharwal A new study from the Federation of American Societies for Experimental Biology (FASEB) challenges popular belief that the best way to deal with muscle injuries is to immediately focus on measures designed to reduce inflammation and minimizing pain, such as ice-packs, compression, and elevation. 0diggsdigg [...]

*Read More...*


----------

